# Booking a christmas vacation but I am getting denied... HELP!!!



## SharkSlayer7.62 (26 Jun 2006)

I am planning on going down south for christmas leave, to the Cancun area. Are there any security clearance forms that need submitting and is it on-line. Better yet, does anybody know the contact info for CFB halifax?


----------



## beach_bum (26 Jun 2006)

Mexico is not a scheduled country.  On your Christmas leave pass you will have to put where you will be during your leave period.  That's it.


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (4 Jul 2006)

I am trying to book my honeymoon in Mexico for over christmas leave. I am currently on a course and there is no other time to do so. My leave pass was denied by my PO stating that the leave schedule was not done and I may be duty on christmas. Is there any CFAO's or other helpful things that anybody wants to share? I am considering sending a memo to the base chief asking permission to book my honeymoon. For those of you who have vacationed down south over christmas, you know how important it is to book well a head or you wont get what you want.

Thanks!
~J


----------



## orange.paint (4 Jul 2006)

Find a good Mcpl or cpl good at memo writing to assist you in writing up a memo stating why you need this time.Address it to your OC and see what happens.Sometime that's life and that's the job,but a lot of time people don't want to do anywork for YOU so take some initiative and send your own paperwork in.You may not realise it now but people cannot deny it ever happening if theres a paper trail.Retain copies for your own records.

And one last note it is the army,life sucks get use to disappointments in between the good times in the army.Being from Newfoundland and living in Ontario for multiple years I understand booking ahead,believe me its proably more expensive to travel east than south.

p.s don't listen to the future post saying suck it up.Use your chain of command and voice your concern.No harm in tryingand if you don't get it soldier on,and buy your wife something good for christmas instead.They get use to army stuff after a while!

best of luck


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2006)

Something doesn't sound right here.......


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Jul 2006)

chirstmas leave period more then likely has not been decided upon as of now.
look up special leave in the CFAO and apply for leave special things like marriage, i forget the term it is called in the books.
i think you can get up to 2 or 3 days extra leave if you do the paper work and research on leave.

christmas leave is usually decided up in November at NDHQ and filters down to various LFA Commands after that. 

you might have to wait and see, I would get trip insurnace incase you have to cancel the period you pre book for


----------



## sgtclerk (22 Sep 2006)

If you haven't already booked your vacation or received an answer to this - I would definitely put it on paper.  It sounds like you're in the Navy - and let me stress that the Navy does have a totally different way of doing things than the Army does.  Btn Block Leave is great - whereas in the Navy you're normally working either Christmas or New Years (while aboard ship).

However, the is always a sympathetic soul out there - yes in the Army too!  *Write a memo *  - explain your situation - be ready to compromise you may have to take one or the other.  Training facilities are are also different in their scheduling.


----------



## mudeater (22 Sep 2006)

Yes, something does not sound right here that you were denied. I am married and I know that the CF takes family matters very seriously. They keep saying that behind every good soldier is a family. Jeez you are getting married for God's sake. I would try the memo route first and go through the chain of command first. But If all else fails, I would try talking to the Padre (I know some won't agree). You would be surprised by the power a padre can use. He/she as a matter of military custom automatically outrank all officers that they stand before by one rank. On my infantry course the staff took away the smoking privlege of all the recruits. (He said we were out of shape) By day two the smokers were going nuts. Someone complained to the Padre and the next day we had our smokes back no questions asked. This is a pretty big stick to use, and someone will likely put a little flag beside your name for a while. But from one married guy to one who wants to be, which is worse? A pissed off MWO and CO or a pissed off wife. The married guys know the answer already, plus my MWO doesn't have nice boobs and my wife does. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Sep 2006)

Exactly write a MEMO...... You will get the answer you are looking for...  Your MS/MCPL should help you out......  Get used to memos, in the Navy you have to practically write one to use the heads...........They are memo crazy, it drives me nuts.....

The Navy likes to split xmas/ny leave BUT people are permitted to take both, there is a % of crew that is allowed to take both, check SSO's it should be in there....


I have seen people in the exact situation you are in and I have NEVER seen anyone get denied (yes even for both leave periods). 

If you are told that you can't have both, they are misleading you or someone has your PO's balls in a jar..... perhaps his wife?  Who knows....?  


Good Luck, keep everything professional and will have no problems getting your leave, unless you are slated for a Persian Excursion then that could change things....


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

sgtclerk said:
			
		

> However, the is always a sympathetic soul out there - yes in the Army too!  *Write a memo *  - explain your situation - be ready to compromise you may have to take one or the other.  Training facilities are are also different in their scheduling.



Bang on. 

And NEVER book your vacation or flights without first having an approved & authorized leave pass, because if you do and then you don't get the leave you are SOOL.

Do up your leave pass for the appropriate dates you wish to have approved.
Enter annual, special, stat, weekend (and possibly short dependant upon your Unit) on your leave pass in the appropraite blocks but leave the number of days for each blank. Put in the total # of days that you are asking for in the appropraite column. Sign and date your leave pass.

As a para of your memo you should include a statement about your leave pass (as it is a ref)



> Memorandum
> 
> 1180-1 (XXX pers)
> 
> ...


----------



## Aerobicrunner (22 Sep 2006)

I have amended the memo a bit to make it more in tune with the military writing

The file number used in the example (1180-1) is used for meetings/conferences general.  Use 5500-1 which is Leave - General.  Also


Memorandum

5500-1 (XXX pers)

Comdt

21 Sep 06

REQUEST APPROVAL OF LEAVE FOR MARRIAGE
XXX XXX XXX OS BLOGGINS GP NAV COMM XX-XXXX

Ref.  CF100 Leave Pass (attached)

1.     I request early approval of leave pass (ref attached) so that I may proceed with making international travel arrangments, and bookings for wedding and honeymoon.

2.     Due to increased security regulations governing international travels and impact of late-date travel bookings, I have attached at ref a leave pass detailed as follows:

        a.  Address while on leave: xxx Resort, Cancun, Mexico, B0J1L0, Tel: XXX.XXX.XXXX; and

        b.  Inclusive dates of leave requested: XX Dec 06 - XX Jan 07.

3.     Although I have filled in the specific dates for which I seek approval and the applicable leave types normally granted for Christmas Leave, I realize that the leave type designations and their official dates have yet to be released. In this instance, I respectfully request that approval be granted for my inclusive dates as a whole and that designated stats, special and short be applied to the leave pass when they are released.

4.    For your consideration, Sir.

yadda 
yadda


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

Too funny,

At my Unit we are only allowed to have a single line subject, without underlines, and bolded. Now in Trenton...it was a whole nother matter all together!!

And if he goes with the XXX XXX XXX SN option...don't forget to add that Protected A designation.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2006)

Considering that this started in June.....and it is now september, if he didnt get it sorted out by now.......


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Considering that this started in June.....and it is now september, if he didnt get it sorted out by now.......



 :brickwall:

Crap!!

All my precious time wasted trying to be nice!! Like that'll ever happen again.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2006)

Gas Masked Crusader said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Crap!!
> 
> All my precious time wasted trying to be nice!! Like that'll ever happen again.



 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (22 Sep 2006)

Gas Masked Crusader said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Crap!!
> 
> All my precious time wasted trying to be nice!! Like that'll ever happen again.



Well, today _is_ the 265th day of 2006. There's only 100 left - - it's about time to be nice for this year anyway


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (25 Sep 2006)

Well here is the result! I submitted my memo with all the pertinant information on it and a leave pass. It took a little time but it all worked out and the leave pass came back approved. Thanks for the help!

~J


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Sep 2006)

SharkSlayer7.62 said:
			
		

> Well here is the result! I submitted my memo with all the pertinant information on it and a leave pass. It took a little time but it all worked out and the leave pass came back approved. Thanks for the help!
> 
> ~J



Gotta love it when a plan comes together.  Hope your leave is splendid and all that jazz  ;D.


----------



## Spring_bok (25 Sep 2006)

For future reference if  you are taking any leave outside of posted leave blocks, especially if you want approval several months in advance it is best to put it on paper so that the whole CoC is aware of your intentions.


----------

